# Deluxe headset help



## drglinski (Sep 23, 2018)

I took my 74 Sports Tourer on a ride yesterday and noticed the headset worked itself loose fore-aft (not terribly loose- 1/8 of a turn took the play out) When I got home I tightened it up but now it doesn’t turn as smooth as it could.   Ie I can feel the bearings binding a bit as I turn it and it’s sligjtly jerky.   I’m having a hard time getting it dialed in just right. It’s worth mentioning the headset is only about 3 or so years old and I don’t ride this bike all that much.  I replaced parts with Schwinn parts and it has the deluxe headset.  I’m also aware of how when they wear out they “index” and  this affects performance.   I’m leery of loosening it up for ease of steering because I don’t want the fore-aft play.


Any help/tips?  Thanks


----------

